# What was the Premise of the Original " Planet of The Apes " ??????



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

*Bueller, Bueller......*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

*Make a Play didn't attend classes.....How can I make that assumption ?*

*All I have to do is read the context of his posts. *
*First thing he did was jump in the " Racist " hay wagon....*
*Nonono.....he doesn't use his BRAIN, he follows like a good little Lemming.*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

*Not Science.....*


----------

